# Spinach Bake w/Herbs



## Chef Maloney (Nov 5, 2012)

We enjoy this Spinach Bake. Hope you do too 

SPINACH BAKE W/HERBS

10-ounce package frozen chopped spinach, thawed & squeezed dry.
1 cup cooked Rice
1/3 cup Milk
2 eggs, slightly beaten
1 tsp. Salt
2 Tblsp. Onion, chopped
1 cup Cheddar Cheese, grated (or jack, or....)
2 Tblsp. Butter, melted
1/2 tsp. Worcestershire sauce
1/4 tsp. Rosemary

Mix everything in a bowl. Spray or oil a baking dish. Spread ingredients in the baking dish and bake at 350 degrees for 20 - 30 minutes.


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 5, 2012)

This sounds great, Chef!  Thanks!


----------



## Zereh (Nov 5, 2012)

I make something very similar without the cheese and cook them up in patties. Love the addition of cheese and baking it, this just may end up on the table @ Thanksgiving!


----------



## Chef Maloney (Nov 5, 2012)

I've made this many many times and it always comes out good. Be careful not to overbake, it will dry out. Check doneness, when a knife comes out clean.
 I wonder how this would work with zucchini? Grate the Zucchini. Maybe cut back on the milk to compensate for the moisture in the zucchini?


----------



## Kylie1969 (Nov 5, 2012)

Cheers for the recipe Chef


----------



## Chef Maloney (Nov 5, 2012)

Cheers Kylie!


----------



## Snip 13 (Nov 5, 2012)

This sounds lovely  Do you think I could use some cooked mini pasta shells istead of the rice? I have some in the fridge and all the other ingredients. This might be nice for lunch today. Think the pasta should work and my kids love spinach and cheese bake.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Nov 6, 2012)

Chef, could you add meat to this, such as chicken mince?


----------



## PhilinYuma (Nov 6, 2012)

Kylie1969 said:


> Chef, could you add meat to this, such as chicken mince?


This looks like a "starter meal", Kylie! You can stick anything in there that will cook in 20 mins+ at 350 F. I'll pass this recipe on to The Kid when she gets back from Cal, and I know that she'll try couscous for the rice and coconut milk instead of the cows' variety. But we'll both keep the Worcestershire sauce! 
Thanks for a nice recipe, chef.
Cheers


----------



## Chef Maloney (Nov 6, 2012)

Snip 13 said:


> This sounds lovely  Do you think I could use some cooked mini pasta shells istead of the rice? I have some in the fridge and all the other ingredients. This might be nice for lunch today. Think the pasta should work and my kids love spinach and cheese bake.



Well I don't see why not. I've only made it this one way w/rice. It is delicious. 
 But you all are my 'test kitchen'. Let me know how it turns out.


----------



## Snip 13 (Nov 6, 2012)

Chef Maloney said:


> Well I don't see why not. I've only made it this one way w/rice. It is delicious.
> But you all are my 'test kitchen'. Let me know how it turns out.


 
Test kitchen reporting back chef  made it with the pasta shells for lunch, added a bit more cheese (just because you can never have too much cheese). It was scrummy, thank you!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Nov 6, 2012)

PhilinYuma said:


> This looks like a "starter meal", Kylie! You can stick anything in there that will cook in 20 mins+ at 350 F. I'll pass this recipe on to The Kid when she gets back from Cal, and I know that she'll try couscous for the rice and coconut milk instead of the cows' variety. But we'll both keep the Worcestershire sauce!
> Thanks for a nice recipe, chef.
> Cheers



Thanks


----------



## Chef Maloney (Nov 6, 2012)

Snip 13 said:


> Test kitchen reporting back chef  made it with the pasta shells for lunch, added a bit more cheese (just because you can never have too much cheese). It was scrummy, thank you!



great Snip, I will have to try that. Thank you. You may now return to the lab and some other duties


----------



## Snip 13 (Nov 6, 2012)

Chef Maloney said:


> great Snip, I will have to try that. Thank you. You may now return to the lab and some other duties


 
Yes Chef, on it Chef!


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 6, 2012)

Snip 13 said:
			
		

> Yes Chef, on it Chef!



  another fan of Gordon Ramsey!


----------



## Snip 13 (Nov 6, 2012)

Dawgluver said:


> another fan of Gordon Ramsey!


 
Most definitly! He could shout at me any day


----------



## Kylie1969 (Nov 6, 2012)

I dont think much of GR


----------



## Chef Maloney (Nov 7, 2012)

Who's Gordon Ramsey?


----------



## Snip 13 (Nov 7, 2012)

Chef Maloney said:


> Who's Gordon Ramsey?


 
Just a guy that earns more than all of us for cooking dinner.


----------



## Chef Maloney (Nov 7, 2012)

Snip 13 said:


> Just a guy that earns more than all of us for cooking dinner.



Ahh. OK. For a second there I thought he was some attractive cook with his own show. hehe


----------



## Snip 13 (Nov 7, 2012)

Chef Maloney said:


> Ahh. OK. For a second there I thought he was some attractive cook with his own show. hehe


 
Thank Goodness you got my sarcasm, was worried for a minute that I was going to DC detention for picking on people 

He is a hotty, pitty about the marks on his face. I can't seem to find anything on Google about it. Do you know what caused his skin to look like that?


----------



## Chef Maloney (Nov 7, 2012)

Snip 13 said:


> Thank Goodness you got my sarcasm, was worried for a minute that I was going to DC detention for picking on people
> 
> He is a hotty, pitty about the marks on his face. I can't seem to find anything on Google about it. Do you know what caused his skin to look like that?



Actually, I've never seen him. But I do love you and your sarcasm and everything else about you  Maybe he had some serious acne growing up? I've seen people left with scars from that. It's a shame.


----------



## Snip 13 (Nov 7, 2012)

Chef Maloney said:


> Actually, I've never seen him. But I do love you and your sarcasm and everything else about you  Maybe he had some serious acne growing up? I've seen people left with scars from that. It's a shame.


 
Oh shoot, sorry for the sarcasm then  I thought everyone with a TV knew who he was 
Maybe it was acne or burns. Who knows?!
You're pretty cool too


----------



## Kylie1969 (Nov 7, 2012)

Chef Maloney said:


> Who's Gordon Ramsey?



He is a UK chef and he is very arrogant


----------



## Chef Maloney (Nov 7, 2012)

Kylie1969 said:


> He is a UK chef and he is very arrogant



When your hot and you know it


----------



## lyndalou (Nov 8, 2012)

This recipe sounds great! Alas, I am on a blood thinner and can't have my beloved spinach.


----------



## Snip 13 (Nov 8, 2012)

Chef Maloney said:


> When your hot and you know it


 
My brother met him in London, says he is not half as bad in real life. Said he's pretty funny. He had a dinner with him.
Maybe the attitude is just for show, most people watch his shows because of it. In the name of fame and all that!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Nov 8, 2012)

Yeah maybe...I just dont like the onscreen guy 

I like Jamie, he is friendly and easy going and someone I enjoy to watch cook


----------

